# ECC DDR3 ram auf "normalen boards"



## PCGH_Willi (13. August 2014)

moin,

weiß jemand, ob ich ecc ram auch auf nem "normalen board" mit ner "normalen" cpu nutzen kann? dann warcheinlich ohne ecc feature  

MfG: Willi


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. August 2014)

Wenn dein Board keinen ECC RAM unterstützt kannst du den RAM mit Schoko überziehen und als längste Praline verscheppern. Hatten wir hier schon mal und die Fuhre wird nicht laufen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (13. August 2014)

ah ok danke  werd ich mir halt normalen holen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2014)

Und sparst dabei ein paar Zloty


----------



## PCGH_Willi (14. August 2014)

im gegenteil  bei ebay is ecc ram teils viel günstiger  (4gb 1866 cl9 ecc ram neu für 20€)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2014)

Beim RAM würde ich am ehesten auf Experimente mit " windigen  Händler " ala  Elektro Egon verzichten


----------



## PCGH_Willi (14. August 2014)

hatte bis jetzt nie schlechte erfahrungen  solang alles funzt  

ich weis ebay is net ideal aber es is relativ günstig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. August 2014)

Ist ja auch ok je nach Anspruch, ich bin halt eher der Übertakter und lege den Maßstab höher an beim RAM.


----------



## Stoffel01 (14. August 2014)

microwilli schrieb:


> im gegenteil  bei ebay is ecc ram teils viel günstiger  (4gb 1866 cl9 ecc ram neu für 20€)


 
Dann frag mich mal...günstig...wenn ich mein 1366er Mainboard voll bestücken will bin ich mehr als arm


----------



## PCGH_Willi (14. August 2014)

naja du zahlst viel mehr wenn du vollpreis bezahlst  selbst bei normalem ddr3  du meinst doch sicher 2011 nicht 1366 oder? ich glaub net, dass dein 3930k auf nem 1366 board läuft  deine 32gb haben doch bestimmt auch um die 150-200 euro gekostet oder? O.o


----------



## Knogle (16. November 2014)

microwilli schrieb:


> naja du zahlst viel mehr wenn du vollpreis bezahlst  selbst bei normalem ddr3  du meinst doch sicher 2011 nicht 1366 oder? ich glaub net, dass dein 3930k auf nem 1366 board läuft  deine 32gb haben doch bestimmt auch um die 150-200 euro gekostet oder? O.o


 
Habe mal gelesen das man irgendwie mit nem Pinmod ECC Ram auf Non-ECC Boards zum laufen kriegt

Bei ASRock laufen alle meine ECC Module von Hynix

Habe auch 2 1366 Systeme mit 12 Slots vollbestueckt gehabt , war auch teuer


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. November 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe mal gelesen das man irgendwie mit nem Pinmod ECC Ram auf Non-ECC Boards zum laufen kriegt
> 
> Bei ASRock laufen alle meine ECC Module von Hynix
> 
> Habe auch 2 1366 Systeme mit 12 Slots vollbestueckt gehabt , war auch teuer


 
hmm, bei meinem gigabyte x58a-oc weiß ich net obs geht... hab im momment 12 gig drin, das reicht mir erstmal (in vollbestückung)


----------



## Digg (16. November 2014)

Hatte hier schon ein gewöhnliches Asus P5B-E Plus, das lief mit DDR2 ECC Speicher genauso wie mit non-ECC. Was allerdings nicht läuft ist ECC *Registered* Speicher.


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2014)

ECC unbuffered läuft auf den meisten Desktop-Mainboards. (als nicht ECC)
ECC buffered/reg wird garantiert auf keinem normalen Desktop-Chipset laufen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. November 2014)

und das problem is halt noch, dass ich immo noch nen i7 920 hab und erst später auf nen xeon x5650 aufrüsten werd, von daher, kann ich ecc vermutlich eh erstmal net nutzen, selbst wenn ich wollen würde


----------



## Knogle (16. November 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> ECC unbuffered läuft auf den meisten Desktop-Mainboards. (als nicht ECC)
> ECC buffered/reg wird garantiert auf keinem normalen Desktop-Chipset laufen.


 
Ausser bei ASUS  Da laufen meine ECCs nicht

Hab nen P8Z68


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2014)

ECC-RAM ungebuffert?
Bios-Reset oder Update probiert?


----------



## Knogle (16. November 2014)

Ja alles gmacht


----------

